# RCMP investigating apparent car bomb explosion in town of Oliver, BC



## CougarKing (13 Aug 2013)

Fortunately, there were reportedly no injuries in this incident so far.

link



> *The RCMP's explosive disposal unit is in Oliver, B.C., to investigate a blast from an improvised explosive device under a car that sent fragments of metal flying into neighbours' garages.*
> 
> Mounties were called after a woman reported a piece of metal had penetrated through the wall of her garage on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (14 Aug 2013)

Kids + Internet = this kind of stuff.


----------

